# Sneaky Fire Game Apps



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

It seems like there are quite a few games that add unwanted "stuff", take up lot's of space, flash annoying ads, and/or require you to buy "stuff" before you can proceed within a given game.  If this is spelled out in the description, then it's incumbent upon the buyer to read before they buy.  Also, the customer reviews will tell us a lot.  Those reviews have saved me time.  If the app is free, you really can't complain that you lost money, but what about time?  That would be the time that you had to spend to get all of the "stuff" off that has become embedded on your Fire.  There are some great free apps, though.  

I just wish that we could buy Paid games that don't have these problems.  I'm not understanding why some think it's so great to save a couple of bucks and then put up with some of the ruses that the game developers put over on the unsuspecting.  True, some apps do indicate that they are ad free and I don't mind spending a few bucks to get those.  I wish Amazon would have a search choice for paid game apps only.  I also wish they would disclose that the game can be played without wifi access.  Just sayin......


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The developers have seen that paid content and ads boost revenue more than a paid one. There have been articles on it on TouchArcade.com. WHile it is an iOS site, it might help you sort thru some of the games and how they "move forward". They do a good review of games so it would be worth checking  out.

I hate it also... i don't do ad-supported games unless i really really have too....


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Info, Tracey.  I'll check that site out.  I do have a couple of solitaire games that have ads, but it's for their own products.  The wifi on/off thing would be nice to know, too.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The wifi thing would drive me nuts. I'd bring that up with Kindle CS.

I need to mention it to a friend too - he just was saying last night his DD wants one, and they are internet-less at his house right now. I can see this being a problem.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I would think that the only option to no internet would be 3g or 4g.  Maybe mifi if someone wants to spend the $$.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I would think that the only option to no internet would be 3g or 4g. Maybe mifi if someone wants to spend the $$.


He just turned his broadband card off this morning - he's going thru a divorce and having some money issues. I keep telling him that using his neighbors wifi isn't a valid option!

As money conservation is the theme of the day - i'm not suggesting other options right now!  (i'll let him use my 3G iPad if he needs it)


----------

